# double oo ranch



## barrettm (Nov 25, 2009)

anyone know if double oo ranch is still open? looking for a place to ride this weekend not to far from shreveport.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

never heard of it where's it located


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

its really not that good of a park at all. wouldnt suggest it not much riding. and idk if there open. its up by atlanta, tx


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Heard they had closed in September.


----------

